# Tivo Mini powered by USB port



## bjlee979 (Oct 2, 2014)

Has anyone tried powering their Tivo Mini from a USB port?

I'm thinking about powering a Tivo Mini from a powered (5W/1A) port on the back of the TV, but I thought I'd check and see if anyone had any experience before giving it a shot. Evidence suggests the Mini consumes 4.5 to 5.5 watts, so it depends on how much power the TV is willing to provide. 

Another alternative is PoE to the Mini...but that requires extraction of the power at the end and the USB solution would be simpler.

Brandon


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

seems like a great way to have a problem with your mini.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

How are you powering the TV that the Mini's attached to?


----------



## bjlee979 (Oct 2, 2014)

Keen said:


> How are you powering the TV that the Mini's attached to?


The television is plugged into a wall socket high on the wall behind the television. I also have a Roku 3 and a Tivo mini so I use a small extension cord to provide plugs for the devices. It just seems like a lot of power blocks and extension cords to supply a total of about 8 watts of power to a Tivo Mini and a Roku 3. Just wanted to see if anyone had tried it. Multiple power blocks seem like a waste if the Tivo takes a 5V power supply and the television will provide a 5V supply via USB.

However, I seem to have been incorrect about the Tivo Mini power supply. It looks like the Tivo Mini works with a 12V power supply, not 5V, making the USB solution impractical.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Here are some products to drive via Ethernet.

POE:
http://www.amazon.com/TP-LINK-TL-PO...d_sim_e_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=07AE72Z85Z05NJ80TXZG

DIY:
http://www.cjemicros.co.uk/micros/individual/newprodpages/prodinfo.php?prodcode=4D-RPI-POE-IS

If you DIY make sure your getting enough power (volts & amps) to the Mini. Booting some flash devices without enough power can brick them.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Get a Roku stick...it is designed to be powered via USB. Of course, the USB ports on TVs are usually only powered when the TV is on, so any device powered from such a USB port will have to boot up each time the TV is turned on.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

telemark said:


> Here are some products to drive via Ethernet.
> 
> POE:
> http://www.amazon.com/TP-LINK-TL-PO...d_sim_e_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=07AE72Z85Z05NJ80TXZG
> ...


Too bad I can't drive the Mini off my PoE switch directly, it would remove the wall wart from the equation, without a proper PoE adapter I'd hate to see what would happen running -48V DC into the mini's power port. Plus if I were to use an adapter all I'll save is a wall outlet, I'll still have the additional wires and power converter since it can't take PoE in directly.

I can dream can't I?

-TL


----------



## tkolarik (Aug 30, 2005)

I bought a Roku 2 XS especially for connecting to the A/V system in my Nissan Quest. The adapter is 5 volt and 1.5 amps and I cut the wire for the adapter and wired it to a 1.5 amp USB car adapter. I runs the Roku and a 1TB USB hard drive plugged into the Roku. 

The adapter my Mini has shows 12 volts and 1 amp and USB outputs at 5 to 5.2 volts, so you are no good there.

Your Roku 3 takes 12 volts not 5.


----------

